# Game #73 (3/30): San Antonio Spurs @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

San Antonio Spurs (55-16) @ Los Angeles Lakers (38-34)


Date: Thursday, March 30th
Time: 7:30 pm


​ Starters​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">T.Parker </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Ginobili </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Bowen </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Duncan </td><td align="center" valign="top">N.Mohammed </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *19.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *18.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.1*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *11*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">FG%* .544*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.382*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.431*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">FG%* .522*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *34.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.1*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">FG%* .456*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.344*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.378*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.438*</td><td align="center" valign="top">FG%* .516*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​  
 <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">R. Horry</td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Barry </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Finley </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Udrih </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Nesterovic </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.380*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.372*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.9*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">FT% *.896*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.5*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 


<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> </td> <td align="left"> </td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*1*</td> <td align="left">*San Antonio*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>*55*</td> <td>*16*</td> <td>*.775*</td> <td>*-*</td> <td><nobr>*30-4*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*25-12*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*35-8*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*11-2*</nobr></td> <td>*95.7*</td> <td>*88.6*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+7.1*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-3*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>47</td> <td>23</td> <td>.671</td> <td>7 ½</td> <td><nobr>28-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-3</nobr></td> <td>107.9</td> <td>102.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+5.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>40</td> <td>32</td> <td>.556</td> <td>15 ½</td> <td><nobr>23-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-4</nobr></td> <td>101.0</td> <td>100.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>54</td> <td>18</td> <td>.750</td> <td>1 ½</td> <td><nobr>30-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>31-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-3</nobr></td> <td>99.2</td> <td>93.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>41</td> <td>29</td> <td>.586</td> <td>13 ½</td> <td><nobr>24-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>97.3</td> <td>95.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>41</td> <td>31</td> <td>.569</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>25-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>91.6</td> <td>88.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*7*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>*38*</td> <td>*34*</td> <td>*.528*</td> <td>*17 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*21-13*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*17-21*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*20-22*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-6*</nobr></td> <td>*98.8*</td> <td>*97.1*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.7*</td><td><nobr>*Won 4*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>36</td> <td>36</td> <td>.500</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>23-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td>98.7</td> <td>97.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.2</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>34</td> <td>37</td> <td>.479</td> <td>21</td> <td><nobr>18-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td>91.6</td> <td>94.5</td> <td class="redfont">-2.9</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>33</td> <td>37</td> <td>.471</td> <td>21 ½</td> <td><nobr>20-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-8</nobr></td> <td>92.1</td> <td>94.2</td> <td class="redfont">-2.1</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>31</td> <td>40</td> <td>.437</td> <td>24</td> <td><nobr>14-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-13</nobr></td> <td>90.7</td> <td>91.8</td> <td class="redfont">-1.1</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>30</td> <td>40</td> <td>.429</td> <td>24 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-10</nobr></td> <td>98.6</td> <td>99.9</td> <td class="redfont">-1.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>30</td> <td>41</td> <td>.423</td> <td>25</td> <td><nobr>22-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-8</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>29</td> <td>42</td> <td>.408</td> <td>26</td> <td><nobr>18-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-6</nobr></td> <td>101.9</td> <td>106.3</td> <td class="redfont">-4.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>20</td> <td>51</td> <td>.282</td> <td>35</td> <td><nobr>14-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-30</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-32</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.6</td> <td>97.6</td> <td class="redfont">-9.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

The magic number to make the Playoffs:
*8*



Remaining Games

March 31st - @







- ESPN

April 2nd - vs.







- ABC

April 6th - @







- TNT

April 7th - @







- ESPN

April 9th - vs.







- FSN

April 11th - vs.







- FSN

April 14th - vs.







- FSN

April 16th - vs.







- ABC

April 19th - vs.







- FSN​


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame on Duncan, Cook on Nazr .. shouldnt be a problem 

Although the Spurs may be looking to get back at the Lakers.. 

Lakers could come out rusty being off til Thursday.. or come out with more energy..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Section 106 Row B


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

A game that is gonna be very tough.
Spurs are looking for revenge, but the Lakers are hot now going 4 in a role.
Can they be consistent and keep the winning streak going?

Kwame needs to continue playing great like the last 3 games. Lamar and Kobe can't be chucking shots, and we can make this a good game.

Although I don't think we will win this game. But with the new Lakers going at it these days, you never know the outcome.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cris said:


> Section 106 Row B












If the Lakers lose this game it's all your fault. :cheers:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> If the Lakers lose this game it's all your fault. :cheers:


Just a tip, if you go to seatdata and click on an arena and then click but tickets, then once again click ong the seating chart you get a bigger picture


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Another 'most win' for the Lakers.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

You can do it, guys. Please, do it  45 wins, 6th seed and Kobe for MVP maybe? I know that this doesn't work so let me refrase: we lose in a blowout (anti-jinx or how do you call it these days).

On the serious note: should be a tight and close game. Both teams have 3 days of and will have time to prepare. I only hope that our flare won't go out in these couple of days and that Kwame and Odom will continue with their solid performances. Accompanied by the usual contribution from Kobe, we should at least be able to give the Spurs a hard time. I only hope for the best, but expecting a 5 game winning streak would probably be delusional. Anyways, Let's Go Lakers, Let's Go!!! 

peace


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*The Lakers.*
Time for Smiles again

*Kobe*: :allhail: "Lets see, There's the clippers, there's the bucks, there's them Raptors wearing my #81 jersey, good; okay Walton and George are here too - Who's missing....Ah, there's Avery Johnson. Great everbody is here........Now BOW DOWN TO ME!!! good. okay, NOW SAY 'KOOOBE KOOOBE!'.......Now say it in italian!"

*Kwame:* :basket: "BUCKETS!!!"
^^
*Odom::clap: *"Say it loud Say it proud, Kwame!"


*Smush:  *"Uhh hmm....I hate Soto?"

*Cook:* :sigh: "I really must be worth only 2 cents because even after my decent game tonight, Phil still told me to play Point Guard next game so that Tony Parker can break my ankles and give me an excuse not to start anymore...."

*Ronny:* :woot: :wbanana: :vbanana: :gossip: :djparty: :buddies: "A Four game winning streak!!!? PARTY AT RONNY'S!!!!!!" "DO THE MacarRONNY!"

*Andrew: :curse: :sad:  *"Ahh (Sobbing), my ankle! Captain! I have a bobo..."
^^
*Mihm:  *"I didn't get that much attention when I broke mine."

*George: :heart: *"Alright, Kobe, I came back from injuries, I scored, I rebounded, I worshiped you, I said 'KOOOBE' in italian; am I your favorite now?"
^^
*Walton: :wink: *"Too late, George. Even Phil has his mouth on my balls now"
^^
*Sasha:  *"I'm just waiting for coach to stop punching mine..."
^^
*Wafer: :angel: *"I can still taste Kurt Synder's....Good thing I wasn't playing tonight"

*Phil:* :angel: :evil: "We are playing solid...._my plan is working_. When George got injured, I decided to kiss Walton's butt for a while so that he can play out of his mind which will then make George; thinking that Walton is just sucking up to Kobe; jealous when he comes back and he will start playing great too. That soap opra would keep the spotlight off of Smush for the time being so that he can concentrate on being consistent. I also kept Mihm late in that game hoping that there will be a chance that he gets injured which then Kwame will have no choice but to wake up and make a layup in Mihm's absense...plus a little reverse psychology, now Kwame is J.O'neil. All it took was a good smack in the face, with Kobe's help, to get Odom going. I still have to smack him before every game but it's working. Oh, and Sasha? I just like making him cry. We're winning..._my plan was flawless._
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The One said:


> *The Lakers.*
> Time for Smiles again
> 
> *Kobe*: :allhail: "Lets see, There's the clippers, there's the bucks, there's them Raptors wearing my #81 jersey, good; okay Walton and George are here too - Who's missing....Ah, there's Avery Johnson. Great everbody is here........Now BOW DOWN TO ME!!! good. okay, NOW SAY 'KOOOBE KOOOBE!'.......Now say it in italian!"
> ...


 :laugh:

Nicely done.

The Spurs know that this is a possible matchup in the first round, although it looks less likely at the moment. That could easily change given our history. The Spurs are looking to prove a point in case we do match up in the playoffs for confidence sake. We are going to have to work extra hard to pull this one out. Let's hope for a competitive game.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

The One said:


> *The Lakers.*
> Time for Smiles again
> 
> *Kobe*: :allhail: "Lets see, There's the clippers, there's the bucks, there's them Raptors wearing my #81 jersey, good; okay Walton and George are here too - Who's missing....Ah, there's Avery Johnson. Great everbody is here........Now BOW DOWN TO ME!!! good. okay, NOW SAY 'KOOOBE KOOOBE!'.......Now say it in italian!"
> ...



*Post of the year*

As for the game, keep the momemtim, keep the pressure, keep the defense,GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LAKESHOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

I hate Bruce Bowen......


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

4 day layoff should give them a lot of energy, but I know they'll come out flat. Spurs by 7. But that playoff spot is pretty close to being on lock now though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm saying Spurs by 13. I don't think the Lakers will come out with fire, and the Spurs will get a BIG lead at some point in the game.

This game will be a great test for both Kwame and Lamar. For Kwame, to see how he fairs against Duncan...a 12 and 8 game would be very good. For Lamar, to see how he plays in a big game against an elite team in the playoff stretch.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This would be an interesting, poise-making game.

Yes, the Spurs are the better team. Still, the game is at Staples. And the Lakers may play them in the playoffs.

*I guarantee a Laker victory.* It's time to make a difference and rise up to the challenge. Kobe with 40. Odom with a triple-double. Kwame with 10-10. 

The Lakers will win. The Spurs are just cruising. the Lakers need this game. that would be the difference-maker.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I wish I could be as optimistic about this game as you are, Paulo.

You'd think with the four day layoff that we'd come out with energy, but instead... I think we'll get slapped around by the SA Spurs and both Odom and Kwame will take a seat back to their recent development (improvement, if you will....) because they aren't up for such a big game.

Hopefully, I'm wrong.....really.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Statement game for the Lakers!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

you really think the lakers are going to win huh kobe is the biggest *edit* in NBA hes selfish, hes not clutch hes cocky hes the most hated player out there

parker plays the crappiest defense of all point guards

lamar odom is most overrated player in the league

kwame brown got lucky the last few games his streak of "ok" games will end today

brian cook cant shoot a lick he'll go 0-10 shooting and then get sent to phil's doghouse

lakers lose by 50 points spurs are too good man JUST DAMN TOO GOOD SON


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

dannyM said:


> you really think the lakers are going to win huh kobe is the biggest *edit* in NBA hes selfish, hes not clutch hes cocky hes the most hated player out there
> 
> parker plays the crappiest defense of all point guards
> 
> ...


 
*DannyM: :cthread: *"Yeah I know, I post crap. Join my Club"


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Did anyone else not know that Lamar was shooting his 3 pointers at almost 40%?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The One said:


> *DannyM: :cthread: *"Yeah I know, I post crap. Join my Club"


i was just trying on the hater's mask.. 

and the anti-jinx..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

This is what I think about Kwame's impact against the Spurs.. 
Imagine if he continued producing the same offensive numbers..
easily the player of the game if the Lakers can pull off a victory..
This was directed to that one Laker troll poster so no harm intended to anyone on this board.

I don't want to take away anything from Tim Duncan. I admire the fact that he's a great player. And yes, he's not playing like the Duncan we know because of his recent injuries, however, you would still expect atless 20 and 10 from a MVP player even with a hobbled leg. I don't want to rely on stats so I'm going say what I thought about the last game between the Lakers and the Spurs. Kwame simply played great defense by staying in front of Duncan and not giving him any room to operate. He helds his ground and Duncan simply couldn't out-muscle him therefore he was force to take 10~16 feet shots.

Going back to the argument you made about Ilgauskas and Nenad Kristic, Duncan is not a consistent scorer when he takes jumpshots (Yes, he'll make some but obviously that's not his game) therefore you can say that Kwame played great defense simply but forcing Duncan to take tough shots. Ilgauskas and Kristic on the other hand are very good spot up shooters, all they need is a kick out from either Lebron James or Jason Kidd and they'll knock down the 16 feet jumpshot with ease. That's my theory why those two guys scored so much against the Lakers frontline. The Lakers simply had to focus more on James and Kidd penetrating to the rim, which opened up open shots for those two bigs. (burned the lakers with 35 points during their first meeting)

You also made an argument about Kwame Brown playing a wack defense by just raising his hand and just standing there, waiting for the offensive player to shoot. I don't completely agree with that ,however, when you're strong and tall like Kwame, why would you want to jump and get sold on a pumpfake or reach and slap the ball out of the offensive player's hand and pick up a silly foul?

One of the poster made a good point about how effective it is to play Duncan man to man. Simply imagine someone like Brian Cook or Ronny Turiaf guarding Duncan. It's just not possible for them to contain him. Better yet, imagine Slava Medvedenko guarding Duncan 1 on 1. To my best knowledge, (I admit I don't watch many Spurs game) I believe the Spurs offense runs through Duncan. The opposing team will double team Duncan and it would allow open shots for many of the three point shooters on the Spurs team. To be able to avoid double teaming Duncan means more effective defense on the perimeter and that's what counts the most. Not the fact that Duncan was held to 12 points.

Yes, many of the points I made, you might disagree since most are based on my opinion. However, I wanted to make the point that YES, I admit I am a Laker homer but how can I not be when my heart and soul is with the Lakers. However, I don't try to support my team by bashing on other players and teams. Try giving credit where it's due. Just admit it.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

whats duncans injury? --planter facaitis(sp)?....kobe played all season w/ that last year didnt he?


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

I am not too confident about this game, although I really want to see Lakers getting a five game winning streak record at least one time this season. It is like going to school after a long weekend, you don't want to do anything but going back to the dorm room and sleep, or hug with your girlfriend and kiss........playing after a four day rest is not a good thing, sure it should give you some physical energy back, but your mental energy is actually reduced.......Man if Lakers could beat Spurs on Thursday, I am going to Carl's Jr and buy a cup of chocolate shake to celebrate......


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

You guys are expecting too much from this game, we're going to lose so bad,people will then start talking again as if were pretenders.


Lakers lose by 30 pts....


Tim Duncan scores 48 pts on Kwame and Bruce Bowen stops Kobe @ 20 pts.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame to stop duncan!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

BTW guys Memphis lost to Seattle, giving us chance inch by inch to get that 6th playoff spot. :banana: 



but then again we're going to lose to SA, so i dont even know why im psyched up.








anti jinx antin jinx anti jinx


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

One last thing...


Sacramento lost to the Wizards tonight. Life is good.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This is kind of OT but look at the remaining games for the *Clippers*:


<table class="gScGTable" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd">Fri 31</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> Utah  </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 7:30pm</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gScGHeader" width="60">* Apr*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" width="75">*Time**</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven"> Sun 2</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Sacramento </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 6:00pm</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd"> Tue 4</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> Denver  </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 7:30pm</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven"> Wed 5</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Phoenix </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 7:00pm</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd"> Fri 7</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> Sacramento  </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 7:30pm</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven"> Sun 9</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> L.A. Lakers </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 6:30pm</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd"> Mon 10</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> Dallas  </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 7:30pm</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven"> Wed 12</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> Portland  </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 7:30pm</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd"> Fri 14</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Seattle </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 7:30pm</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven"> Sun 16</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> Seattle  </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 6:00pm</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd"> Tue 18</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Memphis </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd"> 5:00pm</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven"> Wed 19</td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Dallas </td> <td class="gSGRowEven"> 5:30pm</td> </tr></tbody></table>

It looks like Memphis will pass them in the standings and there is a slim chance the Lakers can catch up, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

jesus...


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

wow, the Lakers play the Suns 2 times before the playoffs, that HUGE, since they're likely to meet in the first round.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There's a decent chance the Clippers will lose 7 of their last games. I don't think any more than that is likely. That means we could only lose one more game to beat them out. It's not gonna happen...there's a 99% chance we're stuck in the 7 seed.

However, good news for us...Amare is out.

Screw this game...the two most important games for us this season are the last two vs. Phoenix.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Screw this game...the two most important games for us this season are the last two vs. Phoenix.


While those games are huge, THIS game will show us if this laker team (namely Kwame and LO) are for real. If they can avoid coming out sluggish, which I'm sure the coaching staff has preached all week, and make this game competitive, I will be convinced.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey, tony parker sat out tuesday's game against the clips. According to 

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/players/playerpage/240304

he is "questionable" for thursday's game. All I can say is 

:banana: :banana:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I say lets keep the winning streak going! :banana:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

As much as everyone will think this is the statement game because they are playing the Spurs, the next game against Seattle will tell the future....


Why? 

Because it's the second game of a back to back on the road against a Seattle team who has been playing well, after the Lakers play the defending champions. What does a victory against Seattle show regardless of the winning or losing against San Antonio....

.....Ability to win on the road, poise, togetherness, bouncing back of emotions(after San Antonio game), Ray allen-Kobe factor, team with mostly offense(similar to suns), they lost to Seattle last time.....

There are too many variables to list. Some variables mean less and some mean more.... so the LAker's swami has made a thread talking about the ramifications of this game.....

The Seattle game will show a lot of things...read my Laker's Swami thread for the ramifications of this game.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Anything can happen at Staples Center.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lakers suck they're going to lose by 50 points

spurs are too good son


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Since the Anti-Jinx are soo popular, I guess I should start one too.

Kobe - Just give me the ball, and I will chuck all those shots from half court

Odom - I have been lucky this past month. I think my skill level will be back to normal for this game.

Kwame - Last 3 games were lucky for me too. My skill level will be back to normal and I will get 0 points and if I am lucky 2 rebounds in this game.....

Ronny Turaif - When the Spurs score I will JUMP UP AND DOWN and CHEER for them.

Those are the only people I can think of that are easier to Anti-Jinx.

*ANTI-JINX...ANTI-JINX*


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

dannyM said:


> This is what I think about Kwame's impact against the Spurs..
> Imagine if he continued producing the same offensive numbers..
> easily the player of the game if the Lakers can pull off a victory..
> This was directed to that one Laker troll poster so no harm intended to anyone on this board.
> ...


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

5 game winning streak is all I want to see from Lakers......


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> 5 game winning streak is all I want to see from Lakers......


Yah...


next year.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Tony Parker said on the best damn sports show that he isn't really hurt and Pop just gave him the day off so he could get some rest. This makes me think he will torch Smush on Thursday.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Tony Parker said on the best damn sports show that he isn't really hurt and Pop just gave him the day off so he could get some rest. This makes me think he will torch Smush on Thursday.



Like he wouldnt torch him anyways.

Lakers need to do what they did the first time. Work on Duncan and Parker with double teams and paint rotations, and just let the other guys get the normal man/man defense.

Duncan still looks pretty crappy compared to his healthy look.. Lakers have a chance, but Im still going with Spurs..

To much rest kills a team that is naturally inconsistant... Plus, they will want some revenge.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

[url="http:///#" said:


> Laker[/url] Freak]Tony Parker said on the best damn sports show that he isn't really hurt and Pop just gave him the day off so he could get some rest. This makes me think he will torch Smush on Thursday.


Sasha should get under Parker's skin this time

 But I'm really worred about Kobe Bryant because I don't think he's ever had a back spasm issue before and I never heard of anybody heeling from that problem completely. I'm also pretty sure that Kobe is going to try and play through it but by doing so there's a risk of him becoming Tracy McGrady next year - having to take weeks off just to sotften the spasm. Or become Baron Davis and have to have back surgery. Either way it would force Kobe to retire early.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Bruce bowen always does the same thing on offense someone should keep an eye on him


HE IS ALWAYS GOING TO THE CORNERS thats pretty much all he does....HE SELDOM 

makes 3s from anywhere else i ****ing hate him , dirty *** player might i add :curse: :curse: 

hope Kobe scores 70 on him Hahahaha


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Ych said:


> Since the Anti-Jinx are soo popular, I guess I should start one too.
> 
> Kobe - Just give me the ball, and I will chuck all those shots from half court
> 
> ...



hahahhahahaha

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Bruce bowen always does the same thing on offense someone should keep an eye on him
> 
> 
> HE IS ALWAYS GOING TO THE CORNERS thats pretty much all he does....HE SELDOM
> ...


I hate the whole Spurs team, well not the whole team but almost, I hate Duncan, Parker, Ginobili, Bowen, Horry. They are the top five I hate in the whole league, and all belong to the same team.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

plain and simple we win...we make the playoffs...we lose....welll the conference is so bad we still make the playoffs


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> I hate the whole Spurs team, well not the whole team but almost, I hate Duncan, Parker, Ginobili, Bowen, Horry. They are the top five I hate in the whole league, and all belong to the same team.


Bowen I can understand... but the other 4? Then you dont know basketball man


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Steez said:


> Bowen I can understand... but the other 4? Then you dont know basketball man


When you hate someone, it has nothing to do with his/her skill. It is very funny sometimes people could make a statement or conclusion simply from a very simple sentence. You are either a Spurs fan or plain dumb. Many people hate Kobe, you think those people don't know how talented Kobe is? You think they do NOT know basketball? No matter how well Spurs are playing, I hate the whole Spurs team, well almost the whole team. By the way, basketball is difficult to play well, but not difficult to understand. Just because you remember all the NBA players' information doesn't mean you know more basketball than anyone else.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey Steez you traitor....You're EXPOSED! :curse: 







:laugh:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

please come and post in the spurs fourms game thread...its been a ghost town for awhile now.
:cheers:to a spurs blow out/win and no injuries for either team


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> please come and post in the spurs fourms game thread...its been a ghost town for awhile now.
> :cheers:to a spurs blow out/win and no injuries for either team


I'm sure Duncan2k5 is keeping you guys occupied?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"I hate the whole Spurs team, well not the whole team but almost, I hate Duncan, Parker, Ginobili, Bowen, Horry. They are the top five I hate in the whole league, and all belong to the same team."



hahaha well I HATE ALL OF THEM when they play the Clippers or Lakers hahahah :biggrin: 

but aside from that....i like Tim Duncan ....Robert of course....thats pretty much it.....


Tim of course for his skill ....Robert Horry who could forget his memorable laker moments ....

probably one of the best shots ever....the game winner against the Kings......Tony Parker 

im just hating on him cuz hes with Eva Longoria hahaha :biggrin: 

and Ginobli, hes good...but damn i probably dislike him the most cuz of his skills too hahha

he is always getting to the damn paint and making some stupid *** acrobatic shots....

but yeah, pretty much i just dislike them cuz they are Spurs


OH MAN big game tonightGO LAKERS!!!!! 

LAMAR better show up man if he scores 15+ i say the Lakers win 


and if Kwame has 5+ points hahhaa they will win


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dannyM said:


> I'm sure Duncan2k5 is keeping you guys occupied?


i dont think he has ever posted in our fourm before


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> When you hate someone, it has nothing to do with his/her skill. It is very funny sometimes people could make a statement or conclusion simply from a very simple sentence. You are either a Spurs fan or plain dumb. Many people hate Kobe, you think those people don't know how talented Kobe is? You think they do NOT know basketball? No matter how well Spurs are playing, I hate the whole Spurs team, well almost the whole team. By the way, basketball is difficult to play well, but not difficult to understand. Just because you remember all the NBA players' information doesn't mean you know more basketball than anyone else.


Yeah man you know me and everyone on his forum knows that I hate the lakers and that I am a die hard Spurs fan :angel: 

I never said I knew basketball more than you, I just said you dont know basketball lol.... If you ARE a true Lakers fan... you would like Robert Horry... I loved him when he was with the Lakers with all those big shots and I will never forget them. How can you hate Duncan when he is one of the best players of all time? You might hate his game and the fact that he is robotic, but you cant deny his skill and talent level, plain and simple. 

PS..... I am the #1 Kobe Hater in this world!!!! LOL


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Uggggh....the game is only on TNT, which means it won't be shown until after Phoenix/Indiana. Because of Reggie's 50hr long halftime ceremony, that means we'll probably miss the entire first Q. :curse: 

I hate the way they do national TV broadcasts! Can't they see how much they piss off the local fans?

Any old idiot can see that a way to fix this would be putting a 30 minute interval between games.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Uggggh....the game is only on TNT, which means it won't be shown until after Phoenix/Indiana. Because of Reggie's 50hr long halftime ceremony, that means we'll probably miss the entire first Q. :curse:
> 
> I hate the way they do national TV broadcasts! Can't they see how much they piss off the local fans?
> 
> Any old idiot can see that a way to fix this would be putting a 30 minute interval between games.


I was thinking the exact same thing but I am hoping they will show it on FoxWest.... this Pacers/Phoenix game is boring... Suns are just running the crap out of em


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah, hopefully the suns can just blow it wide open in the start of the 4th. Mabye the game will go faster, and mabye TNT will go the laker game sooner.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

on a side note, the College Dunk contest is on ESPN. James white, rodney carney? not a bad field. Probably watch that until the game starts.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

shall we make a bet? since the spurs and lakers are such a rival(where) i think we need to make a bet
if the spurs loose then all the spurs fans have to change the avatar to lakers/kobe(samething) but if the spurs win then the laker fans have to change there avatar to the spurs. this will last intill next thursday so for one week? any takers?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> shall we make a bet? since the spurs and lakers are such a rival(where) i think we need to make a bet
> if the spurs loose then all the spurs fans have to change the avatar to lakers/kobe(samething) but if the spurs win then the laker fans have to change there avatar to the spurs. this will last intill next thursday so for one week? any takers?


If Lakers win... u have to make a picture of Duncan wearing a thong and put it on your avatar with Ginobli and Parker looking at him and laughing and Bowen staring at him.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

serious guys any takers? i guess yall arent confident yall can win tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> shall we make a bet? since the spurs and lakers are such a rival(where) i think we need to make a bet
> if the spurs loose then all the spurs fans have to change the avatar to lakers/kobe(samething) but if the spurs win then the laker fans have to change there avatar to the spurs. this will last intill next thursday so for one week? any takers?


Okay I am down... only if its okay if I put Horry in my Avatar in a Lakers uniform!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> Okay I am down... only if its okay if I put Horry in my Avatar in a Lakers uniform!


lol nope it can be him in a spurs uni but no lakers uni


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> lol nope it can be him in a spurs uni but no lakers uni


Damn so close! lol... aight am down... and if Lakers win u have to put my avatar up.. the one with Kobe and MVP below it


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> Damn so close! lol... aight am down... and if Lakers win u have to put my avatar up.. the one with Kobe and MVP below it


aight deal as long as you give me a pm of your avatar and below your horry avatar you have to have Go Spurs GO and below the kobe avatar i will let you tell me what i ever you want me to put


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> aight deal as long as you give me a pm of your avatar and below your horry avatar you have to have Go Spurs GO and below the kobe avatar i will let you tell me what i ever you want me to put


Well dont bother sending me any picture or whatever cuz Lakers gonna win neways...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> Well dont bother sending me any picture or whatever cuz Lakers gonna win neways...


alright lets see about that :cheers:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Stupid TNT didnt even put the game yet!
So we still waiting lol....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

K game just getting started now... Kobe telling Bowen 'I am gonna whoop ur ***!'... Parker is back though!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That a boy Kwame. Nice move over Duncan.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Odom is turning into a kobe.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

1 on TD, 1 on Manu... good!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers are doing well getting em into foul trouble early... now they are not wanting to foul.
Parker has 1, Manu has 1, TD has 1.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

17-14 Spurs with 3:14 left in the 1st.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Somebody knock Parker on his ***.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow Kwame is 29 out of his last 40 shots... not bad at all!


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

posting odom is not working out. They need to run some pick plays for Parker theres no way Parker can stop him.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

the Lakers are going to win this game. I can feel it in the air. I can hear it in your voice.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Okay finally Kobes shots are starting to drop... now we need to D up!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

25-21 Spurs after 1


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I have never seen Kwame this confident in the post. Hell, keep feeding him. Odom doesn't want to do anything in the post.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers lead on Sasha's 3


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Man Turiaf is really something. this is my second time watching him play and so hard he has contest every single shots going his way. ME like him.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Craig Sager just got owned. :laugh:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

anybody going to that site advertised, seehowtheylive.com? Looks cool but they only have Jermaine's info up. and Sam Elliott is intoxicated.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers are playing very good D.
Turiaf is playing solid D on TD!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WOW!!
Kwame with the board and dunk!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Kobe needs to step up his game...shooting 38% 5-13 shooting.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Everytime Walton touches the ball I get goosebumps.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

What is that tatoo on Walton's shoulder?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WTF!
I need someone to put Parker on his ***!!! just hit him hard one time, get a flagrant, who cares but he wont come in again!


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

where is the weak side help guys?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Smush Parker sucks ***...Has he ever heard of defense? Tony is just embarassing Smush.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

spiraling said:


> What is that tatoo on Walton's shoulder?


"Yes, it does suck to be his son"


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Weakside help? He's coming right down the middle of the ****ing lane. Most of the game, our defense has been great. Our rotations look like they did against the Kings. Kwame is D'ing up strong against Duncan once again. But then we fall asleep and let Tony walk into the lane.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

go kobe goooooooooooo :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now we're playing like ****. We make a bad play on defense, so Smush's instinct is to take a retarded drive to the lane and throw one up. Kobe does the same, but somehow makes it, And-1.

BTW, that Sam Elliot was hilarious. He drunk as hell haha


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Just because he run down the middle doesn't mean guys can't go after him from the side line.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

spiraling said:


> Just because he run down the middle doesn't mean guys can't go after him from the side line.


 I understand that. Just emphasizing that we're basically welcoming to the lane with open arms.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

41-40 for the SA at halftime.

Watch the Lakers get blown out at the 3rd or 4th quarter.

*Anti-Jinx...Anti-Jinx*


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers down by 1 at the half. Lets keep up the good work. No second half breakdown please!!!!

In other news...WTF did Sam Elliot say in that interview?! :rofl:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Just another drunk on TV.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

"I know the rivalry has taken a dump the past few years."

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah baby!


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Coook for 3 lakers lead by 6


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damnit i forgot the game was on TNT and i was looking for it and i found it 


damn i missed 2 quarters 


how are they playing so far....d??? hows the spurs offense???


who are they containing..????

damn i cant believe i missed the first 2 quarters :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cook is such a hooooorible defender.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

take cook out and put turiaf in plzzzzzzzzz before this game gets out of hand.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what is wrong with kareem? he does not look happy.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

WTF Cook? Get his *** out of there.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

well atleast cook is making up for his horrific def a lil


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bull ****ing ****. That was a blatant travel by Parker. And even if it wasn't, how in the hell was that continuation? Come on refs...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

God, I ****ing hate San Antonio.

Tony Parker doesn't even get fouled, they blow the whistle, he does a hop, skip and a jump, and they give him the and-1.

Meanwhile, Odom can't buy a foul call down by the basket. What a load of kakameme crapola. No surprise.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I did not know TNT was broadcasting a Pee-Wee game tonight. How hard is it not to step out of bounds?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Aside from this awful stretch, did anyone see Horry spit on the floor?

Luke is an idiot.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

My god, we are getting blown out again.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Say it with me Phil, T-I-M-E O-U-T.

Kobe's comeback mechanism. Jack up threes.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

We are playing freaking horrible and duncan is not in.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

horry's is is killer. 10 pts lead is too much for lakers now. I guess its over now. too many mistakes by smush and cook


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

This team is just hopeless.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Too many trunovers by Smush..it killed our momentum. Damn it! NOws not the right time to throw alley oop passes when there's three people on the paint.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, think about it this way guys.
They are going against the San Antonio Spurs. 

I didn't even expect them to win in the first place.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

this gotz to be the worst 3rd quarter this season


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ych said:


> Well, think about it this way guys.
> They are going against the San Antonio Spurs.
> 
> I didn't even expect them to win in the first place.


I disagree, we have been playing great basketball as of late.


We have defeated the Spurs once this season, we we're ahead by 4 points then things start rolling downhill. Turnovers are expected but rookie mistakes are not acceptable especially at this point, we're a few weeks away from the post season, they know better how to play smarter than this. 


Just a fan voicing his opinion....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Everyone needs to relax...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I really hope Phil sends this game tape to the league.
What kind of calls are these?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh HOrry just killed us!


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

This game is OVER unless a miracle happens.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Why did Kobe have to come back into the game...he is just losing it for us. Oh well, it's a loss anyway.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I never liked Horry as a Laker....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

woohoo here comes Kobes Chuck fest


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol...Kobe always sucks on national TV.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good game, Kobe shoulda stayed out.
gnight


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Fine, no 5 winning streak for us, im not too disappointed...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

anti jinx certainly didnt work to our favor this time.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

hmmm...what should i put as the sig??? decisions...decisions...


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

If they didn't have a blowout at the 3rd quarter, it would have been a very gg.

Hope this doesn't happen against the SuperSonics tomorrow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> hmmm...what should i put as the sig??? decisions...decisions...



Feel free to use any of the quotes in my sig.

Shouldn't you be out player coaching the future NBA stars now?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Not really all that surprising.. it's time to just bench Cook.. I'm serious.. Anyways.. just bounce back against the Sonics and it'll be ok..t hen again a back to back.. yuck!


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Feel free to use any of the quotes in my sig.
> 
> Shouldn't you be out player coaching the future NBA stars now?


bitter aren't we? LOL...shouldn't you be out scouting college players? plz no euros...we know how crappy you lakers are at drafting them. leave that to us


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

duncan2k5 said:


> bitter aren't we? LOL...shouldn't you be out scouting college players? plz no euros...we know how crappy you lakers are at drafting them. leave that to us


Its funny how you disappeared when we beat you guys earlier this season?
And also the fact that you didnt post at all during the game only after Spurs had won!

I'll bet you Spurs fans will **** ur pants if you face us in teh first round.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Once again another 2nd half meltdown. I'm gonna have to blame this loss on Kobe this time, the team was making a strong comeback with hime sitting on the bench, and once he returned he started chucking up bad shots. Steve Kerr was right, Kobe sometimes has to resort more as a playmaker rather than taking control of the game, he should of known his shot was not going in, but nooooooo., he had to go 0-7 before PJ placed him back on the bench, but by that time the game was out of reach  

So frustrating..... :curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> bitter aren't we? LOL...shouldn't you be out scouting college players? plz no euros...we know how crappy you lakers are at drafting them. leave that to us


 You are the lamest troll on this board. As CDR said, you only come out when necessary. Then when it is conveniant, you come out. At least the other trolls would hate consistently.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Once again another 2nd half meltdown. I'm gonna have to blame this loss on Kobe this time, the team was making a strong comeback with hime sitting on the bench, and once he returned he started chucking up bad shots. Steve Kerr was right, Kobe sometimes has to resort more as a playmaker rather than taking control of the game, he should of known his shot was not going in, but nooooooo., he had to go 0-7 before PJ placed him back on the bench, but by that time the game was out of reach
> 
> So frustrating..... :curse:


Yeah, I never thought I would agree with this remark " Its sad, but Kobe Bryant cant even fit in his own team" and as much as you dont want to believe it..if it hits a spot? then you know its the awful truth.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Everyone is getting mad cuz we lost to the NBA Champs?
Just remember, we are SUPPOSED to lose to them!

We put up a great fight until the 3rd when the refs started calling ghost calls ... guys, its all good!
Give this team time, that is why I am never ever frustrated with this time. With Lamar we gave him time, now he shows up more often... with Kwame, he is only 24 years old! most peopel that post on here are older than him!

Relax,
take a chill pill.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah it should be all good, but we lost to the Spurs not because they were the better team yesterday...its because we did not play up to our _current_ potential, the refs are not to be blamed here, too many rookie mistakes IMO, you know the type of mistakes that are committed in November not in March.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> Well dont bother sending me any picture or whatever cuz Lakers gonna win neways...


we had a deal so its time


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Once again another 2nd half meltdown. I'm gonna have to blame this loss on Kobe this time, the team was making a strong comeback with hime sitting on the bench, and once he returned he started chucking up bad shots. Steve Kerr was right, Kobe sometimes has to resort more as a playmaker rather than taking control of the game, he should of known his shot was not going in, but nooooooo., he had to go 0-7 before PJ placed him back on the bench, but by that time the game was out of reach
> 
> So frustrating..... :curse:


LOL.

Lets get more in depth with this loss:

*The Lakers were humbled last night.*

The Los Angeles Lakers came off a four game winning streak and the Spurs came in and told the Lakers to their face that they are looking to get swept in the postseason. That game was not a complete loss from the start though. Kobe was decent during the first half, Kwame wasn't scoring well but was again playing solid D and Cook was knocking down shots. The Spurs still had a one point lead at the half because Smush or Mush could not handle Parker and the bigs of the Lakers did not clog the paint; afraid to leave anybody open. The start of the third quarter went the Lakers way because they sharpened up on their D, with Sasha on Tony Parker, and were making shots on offense. The plan for the Lakers was to speed up the game as much as possible. After a good timeout by the Spurs Coach (Phil should take lesson), the Spurs went on a 9-0 run by a few 3s. Then Phil decided to take Sasha out after a bad offensive play and bring back Smush. All hell then broke lose. With Duncan on the bench, the Spurs sharpened their offense and since Smush was back in the game, that forced the Laker's bigs to move into the paint a lot more. The Lakers' ratotions were solid but the Spurs offensive execution was just that much better and were able to find and open man everytime. But the Lakers (or Smush) did not change their offensive plan. They continued to play their offense as if during a fast break instead of running a half court triangle. The Spurs' defense read every Lakers' lob and back-door play and stopped the Lakers' offense cold - while continuing to show perfection with their own offense. The third quarter ended with a 19-2 run by the Spurs. The fourth quarter started out with a hope of a comback. Odom, who was shackled by the Spurs and the refs, started to score and shoot threes while Walton, who was also scoring, provided the hustle. The attempt was futile because Ronny, who was hustling also, could not handle Duncan so Duncan was able match every run. Phil then put Kwame back. He still could not score too well but holted Duncan for a while; the Lakers went on another run - all of this with Kobe on the bench. Phil then put in Kobe which turned out to be costly. When Kobe went in, there was a lot of indecisiveness on offense. Kobe did not look to score right away, but the team thought he was so when the teamates got the ball they would hesitated to shoot which then the Spurs' offense picked up a bit and later delivered a dagger by an Horry three. That's when Kobe decided to start shooting but was cold and was also well played by Bowen; Lakers lost in the end.

There is still more good then bad out of this game. The Lakers did not give up at all. Odom was shown some severe disjustice from the refs but still recognized when he needed to heat up and start scoring. After getting two fouls, Kwame began to rush on offense. But he still ran the floor and looked ready to be invovled on offense and he still played oustanding defense. Walton still delivered good clutch play when it matters. The only bad was Smush Parker (sorry smush). He never changed his defensive style on Tony and he got killed by Parker for it.

Lets see if they can win at Seatle.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Refs sucked last night... and eva longoria isnt anything special when i saw here from 5 feet last night, no defensive 3 calls, there were plenty.


----------

